# Wood supply for scroll sawing



## tomasgursky (8 Feb 2016)

Hello everybody. I'm new to scroll sawing as well as to this forum I'm glad I've found. I accured and old Rexon SS16SA scroll saw, done some refurbishing on it and have found myslef quite enjoying to do some scroll sawing. The scroll saw is not the best one but at least I can practice on it and once I save all the money I will upgrade it for something decent.
Now to the problem. I don'r really know where to get a wood from or at least if I go to shop what to look for? I know it might sound stupid but I did some wooden animals for my son from some constructional timber offcuts I got from work but this is rather too soft and it can break easily if I've got some tiny edges. I'm not looking for a hardwood yet, softwood will serve me well for time being.
I haven't got a band saw or a planner/thicknesser (yet ) but do have a table saw.
I'm located in Beeston, Nottingham and really apreciate any help and/or guidance.

Thank you, 
Tomas


----------



## Niimus (8 Feb 2016)

I use mostly ply - 1/8" or greater which can be had from Homebase or Hobbycraft. There's a timber yard in Nottingham that advertises bundles of offcuts on E-bay - but you'd need to search for them.

For larger sheets of ply (8' x 4') I get mine from Fletchers Timber Yard at Station Road, Spondon (Derby).

Hope this helps,

Martin (Derby)


just checked the nottingham wood yard user name on e-bay is ayesha-simba


----------



## tomasgursky (8 Feb 2016)

Niimus":j526ft3s said:


> I use mostly ply - 1/8" or greater which can be had from Homebase or Hobbycraft. There's a timber yard in Nottingham that advertises bundles of offcuts on E-bay - but you'd need to search for them.
> 
> For larger sheets of ply (8' x 4') I get mine from Fletchers Timber Yard at Station Road, Spondon (Derby).
> 
> ...



Hi Martin, 
thanks for your answer. I get some ply from place where I work but this is being rather a packing ply and some of the layers inside are missing  It's good for some project but it's really frustraded when you spend hours of cutting something just to find out that the layer inside is either missing or broken.
I've seen some in Hobbycraft but I wasn't sure if the price is ok? They seem a little bit exensive, but maybe this is an average cost I should accept?!?
I have a look for that e-bay seller so see what they've got.
Thank you again for you help.

Tomas


----------



## Niimus (8 Feb 2016)

Hobbycraft prices are pretty high - but the quality is good - Homebase sell larger sheets of ply which work out cheaper but you need to check they are not warped - an 8'x4' sheet of ply from fletchers costs £18.00 which is by far the cheapest but they may charge delivery...

P.S. Homebase also do a range of 18mm Pine for making shelves - it's laminated (several smaller slats glued together) but well finished and pretty good quality.


----------



## Aggrajag (8 Feb 2016)

I got my first batch of plywood from 4D Model Shop online, it was pretty pricey but I have to say it's excellent quality.
http://modelshop.co.uk/Shop/Raw-Materia ... t/Plywood/

I've spent an age looking for suppliers (Wickes, B&Q, Joiners, furniture shops etc) and met with complete failure until I actually got myself down to a timber merchants and wandered around looking at scraps - got myself a pile of soft and hardwood pieces for less than a quid each, I'll definitely be back there when I run out of all the other rubbish I bought online! (Not the plywood, other stuff.)


----------



## tomasgursky (8 Feb 2016)

Niimus":381paj7m said:


> Hobbycraft prices are pretty high - but the quality is good - Homebase sell larger sheets of ply which work out cheaper but you need to check they are not warped - an 8'x4' sheet of ply from fletchers costs £18.00 which is by far the cheapest but they may charge delivery...
> 
> P.S. Homebase also do a range of 18mm Pine for making shelves - it's laminated (several smaller slats glued together) but well finished and pretty good quality.



I've just checked Homebase web and couldn't fine any plywood there.


----------



## Niimus (8 Feb 2016)

try Hoobycraft http://www.hobbycraft.co.uk/plywood-she ... 69136-1000
and http://www.hobbycraft.co.uk/advancedsea ... ry=plywood


----------



## JimiJimi (8 Feb 2016)

Hi Tomas

I get my 18mm Baltic Birch ply from a place in Ilkeston. I use it for making toys. An 8ft by 4ft sheet costs around £60. I have found they will cut it into 4 pieces for free so that I can get it in the car.

http://ilkestonplyanddiy.co.uk/

Jimi


----------



## tomasgursky (8 Feb 2016)

Niimus":1afaym8y said:


> try Hoobycraft http://www.hobbycraft.co.uk/plywood-she ... 69136-1000
> and http://www.hobbycraft.co.uk/advancedsea ... ry=plywood



Sorry I meant Homebase. Hobbycraft indeed keeps plywood.


----------



## ardenwoodcraft (8 Feb 2016)

If it's baltic birch ply you're after then have a look on Ebay for laser ply sellers. Baltic birch ply is also used by the people who cut their shapes with laser cutters and the sheet sizes are often smaller and are sold in ISO paper sizes, ie:- A4, A3, A2, A1 etc.
All of them will post out and some offer collection as well.

Hope this helps.
Dave.


----------



## Niimus (8 Feb 2016)

Yeah - I know you can't find ply or pine sheet on the homebase web-site - I just see it in store at Derby, Kinsway...


----------



## tomasgursky (8 Feb 2016)

I went to Homebase in Nottingham and didn't find any ply. I've found pine boards but they are more expensive than the ones I've found in B&Q. I've found some oak boards in Homebase too that are made from several blocks glued together. They may be ok for some projects where the pattern is not an issue.


----------



## tomasgursky (8 Feb 2016)

ardenwoodcraft":186m1hcf said:


> If it's baltic birch ply you're after then have a look on Ebay for laser ply sellers. Baltic birch ply is also used by the people who cut their shapes with laser cutters and the sheet sizes are often smaller and are sold in ISO paper sizes, ie:- A4, A3, A2, A1 etc.
> All of them will post out and some offer collection as well.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Dave.




Thanks Dave. I will have a look and see what is there. 

Is it possible to buy pine that is thinner than 18mm in shop or does it need to be custom ripped and thicken to that size? Thinking about 12 & 6mm (1/2inch & 1/4inch). 

Tomas


----------



## bodgerbaz (9 Feb 2016)

I haven't ordered anything from these people yet, but the prices seem good to me http://alshobbies.com/shop/cat.php?id=571

I have ordered loads from these people https://hobarts.com/sheet-materials/woo ... 124_15_56/ . Shipping can be high-ish so make it a good quantity to make it worth your while.

Barry


----------



## ardenwoodcraft (9 Feb 2016)

tomasgursky":3pla7q2l said:


> ardenwoodcraft":3pla7q2l said:
> 
> 
> > If it's baltic birch ply you're after then have a look on Ebay for laser ply sellers. Baltic birch ply is also used by the people who cut their shapes with laser cutters and the sheet sizes are often smaller and are sold in ISO paper sizes, ie:- A4, A3, A2, A1 etc.
> ...




Hi Tomasgursky,
The last batch of baltic birch ply I bought came from an ebay seller in wales. He sells all thicknesses from 18mm down to 3mm and in a variety of sheet sizes. I bought some 3mm (1/8") sheets from him and can confirm that the quality was excellent. It comes in B/BB grade which is about as good as you can get for the UK market and I think his ebay name is actually Laserply.
I might look him up again soon as I'm going to need some thicker baltic ply for some other jobs I'm cutting.

Regarding thin pine wood, I have'nt seen pine sheets thinner than 18mm anywhere unless you use something like pine faced plywood. If you need solid pine wood in thin sections then I think the best way would be to thickness it yourself but be aware it will cup and warp quickly if not supported as all thin section solid sheet wood does.
Regards,
Dave.


----------



## tomasgursky (10 Feb 2016)

Thank you for all your replies and help guys. I really appreciate it.


----------

